# Need prayer warriors!



## crackerdave (Oct 16, 2014)

I know I have some good brothers and sisters who will help me in prayer for my son in law.He is at a very difficult crossroad in his life and is standing in need of serious prayer.
Thanks,and I love yall!


----------



## speedcop (Oct 16, 2014)

you got it!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 16, 2014)

prayers lifted for your sil.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 16, 2014)

Prayers sent Dave.


----------



## "CB" 257 (Oct 17, 2014)

Praying that Gods Will be done in this young mans life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2014)

Prayers sent Dave!


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 17, 2014)

Prayers sent Dave!


----------



## CAL90 (Oct 17, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 17, 2014)

Prayers added as well, Dave.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 18, 2014)

Prayers sent from here too.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sending one up for him.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 18, 2014)

Prayer sent


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 18, 2014)

Praise God for folks praying for this young man!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 20, 2014)

Prayers said


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 26, 2014)

He's gonna have a long,hard struggle.Please keep him and his family in your prayers.
Thanks!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 30, 2014)

Prayers are continuing, Dave.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank yall for your continued prayers for this young man - he is in great need of them,as he is struggling with addiction to pain pills and his life is falling apart.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 7, 2014)

Adding my prayers. God Bless.


----------



## Hardhead (Nov 9, 2014)

prayer sent


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Prayers lifted. Pill addiction is one of the toughest battles to fight. He has to want help before he can overcome the battle.


----------

